# Ossabow and Sapelo



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 16, 2014)

Do they transport you to your area on both islands during the quota hunts? Are you assigned areas on both hunts?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 17, 2014)

I know they do on Sapelo, they take you out on one of 4 trailers to different areas of the island. Sapelo you are not assigned areas, you pick them on a  first come basis. There will be people there long before you. Ossabaw is the same I think. Use the search and you will find loads of info on here about both.


----------



## BowArrow (Jul 18, 2014)

On Ossabaw, you go out on new well designed trailers, pickup at 11 am., out again at 2 pm.,and pickup after dark. You pick your own area to hunt and it is first to sign in gets their pick of area. Most all areas are good. I am not familiar with the gun hunts, but on archery hunts there is a walk in area around the camping area that you can go and come as you please.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 19, 2014)

I used 2 points for the early oct gun hunt  hope I get picked for it  looking forward to it


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 20, 2014)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> I used 2 points for the early oct gun hunt  hope I get picked for it  looking forward to it



For sapelo or ossabaw? you should only need one for sapelo.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 20, 2014)

i have got 5 and have been wanting to go on an island hunt .I saw where 2 is 100 percent on the Osabaw gun hunt in early Oct ,


----------



## tlee22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Make sure you take a 5 gallon bucket of skin so soft with bug repellent.  It took me a week to recover from all the bug bites after that early Oct hunt.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 22, 2014)

tlee22 said:


> Make sure you take a 5 gallon bucket of skin so soft with bug repellent.  It took me a week to recover from all the bug bites after that early Oct hunt.


I took a thermacell had did not have one bite. They were like a cloud around me though. well worth the money.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 22, 2014)

Are there anyone going on the early Oct hunt


----------



## CartyKid (Jul 24, 2014)

Hoping to go on the DEC archery hunt. went to sapelo in 2012 and really enjoyed it. went to osabaw hunt last year. both are great islands. The bath houses are nicer on Osabaw but I wouldn't be mad about going back to either island.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 24, 2014)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> Are there anyone going on the early Oct hunt



I am going to apply.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 25, 2014)

Does either have shower facilities at the camp like blackbeard?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 26, 2014)

yes, good hot water


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies and I am actively searching the old threads for tips. My father and I are sitting on a pile of rejections and i had considered fall line or flint river. He doesnt care about horns so much and due to his age he doesnt get around so well so i thought one these would be better due to high success rates and the trailer rides.


----------



## Benjammin (Jul 26, 2014)

*Last October's Hunt*

This is from the first gun hunt last year on Ossabaw. It's a wonderful place.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice I hope I have good luck like that if I get to go this year.


----------



## CartyKid (Jul 28, 2014)

This is from the Oct Archery hunt on Ossabaw last year, the showers and cleaning stations are very nice(individual shower and toilets on Ossabaw, sapelo it was just a large open room with three showers and three stalls. Still nice to have the hot water though.) wouldn’t let bathrooms stop me from going to either one. The trailers on Ossabaw are a lot newer and ride a lot better IMO.


----------



## CartyKid (Jul 28, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=777112&highlight=ossabaw

Stump06 went with chester87 and myself last year to ossabaw, this link is some of his pics from the hunt, shows the coolers and a few things. Im looking for my card from the 2012 Sapelo hunt, has a few pics of the meat cooler and camp sights....Ossabaw does have nicer camp sites...by that I mean they have fire pits with grills built on them for open fire cooking and a Lantern holder built on them.


----------



## CartyKid (Jul 28, 2014)

Sapelo 2012


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 28, 2014)

Semi-Pro said:


> yes, good hot water



If hot water is important to you, I would double-check whether the Sapelo camp ground generator has been repaired before applying for this hunt.   The back-up generator burned-out during the January 2014 hog hunt which left us without power/water for 2 days.   The primary generator burned-out in 2013 and the ranger wasn't sure when/if they would be fixed...  FWIW.

Bubba


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 28, 2014)

CartyKid said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=777112&highlight=ossabaw
> 
> Stump06 went with chester87 and myself last year to ossabaw, this link is some of his pics from the hunt, shows the coolers and a few things. Im looking for my card from the 2012 Sapelo hunt, has a few pics of the meat cooler and camp sights....Ossabaw does have nicer camp sites...by that I mean they have fire pits with grills built on them for open fire cooking and a Lantern holder built on them.



Thanx for all the info!! My old man has a very bad back so the trailers and amenities have me sold on Ossabaw. Any idea where to get a map of how the areas are divided so we can do a lil sat scouting?


----------



## CartyKid (Jul 29, 2014)

ive got a picture of a map of the island with the spots on it, but it wont let me load it up, send me your email and I can try to email it and a few more pics ive found of ossabaw if you'd like


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 1, 2014)

A map is under this thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=769322&highlight=ossabaw+map


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I was all set on Ossabaw till I saw the success rate of the Sapelo hunt. :


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Aug 5, 2014)

Does the Sapelo hunts have different sections you pic like Ossabaw does ? If so does anyone have any maps or info where the best hunting is there


----------

